# Any other GH drivers use the 'restaurant closed' instead of support?



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Since support is a 30+ min phone call I've just been marking orders that are not ready (due to a problem with the restaurants tablet or out of food as restaurant closed. Today someone ordered a Popeye's sandwich (nothing else, was a $16 run for 5 miles SWEET!) and nothing else. Of course they had sold out, so I called like a good driver and got the 'extended wait'. I just selected restaurant closed. 

I've done that a few times. 

Also, why do restaurants want me to call a customer? I always refuse. They accepted the order, they can deal with not having the food, not making me drive there only to not get paid because customer cancelled the order. On cook got a little testy so I just laughed and said maybe the next driver will call while I left.

I don't remember agreeing to be customer support.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I do not think the restaurants have contact information for uber customers, 
Not sure about GH.
I have only ran into one instance where they were out of something, i called customer and they agreed for Starbucks to refund the money.
Got a $5 tip on the run.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I don't know what options a restaurant has on the tablet. I do know that almost none of them ever hit the 'received' or 'ready for pickup' buttons so even if I did ask them they probably won't know how to do it.

Case in point: order to taco joint includes tea. taco joint accepted the order and I get the bell. I show up and they said 'call the customer, we don't have tea'. I told them THEY need to call the customer or GH becuase if the customer want's large soda, which costs more, or doesn't want any drink. I can neither refund or bill. When I asked why they accepted an order they knew they could not accept, they said 'the drivers fix it'. lol not this driver.

I will call if I can't find a house, but that's rare, but that's the thing I'm actually PAID do to. Deliver the food. But anything order related???

The only reason why I hit 'restaurant closed' is becuase there is no other way to get the order off my phone without wasting time on hold.

My question is if the restaurant can do a refund, and they have the customers info, why wait for the driver? If the customer cancels, then the driver gets paid $0.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Since support is a 30+ min phone call I've just been marking orders that are not ready (due to a problem with the restaurants tablet or out of food as restaurant closed. Today someone ordered a Popeye's sandwich (nothing else, was a $16 run for 5 miles SWEET!) and nothing else. Of course they had sold out, so I called like a good driver and got the 'extended wait'. I just selected restaurant closed.
> 
> I've done that a few times.
> 
> ...


Depends what app you are on. Using "restaurant closed" on GH is bad, it'll force you to take a picture and then wait for support. Time killer for $0.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Using "restaurant closed" on GH is bad, it'll force you to take a picture and then wait for support.


Is that new? I've had a few instances while trying to pick up GrubHub orders where the restaurant was closed, and they never made me take pictures. That was last summer, though.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Is that new? I've had a few instances while trying to pick up GrubHub orders where the restaurant was closed, and they never made me take pictures. That was last summer, though.


I don't know if it's a difference in markets or not. Happened to me more than once last fall and one if Feb of this year.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

I used it once and that option is gone the next day.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Depends what app you are on. Using "restaurant closed" on GH is bad, it'll force you to take a picture and then wait for support. Time killer for $0.


I've used it multiple times and never had any issue with the order going away. Maybe with the Chinese virus and lots of places actually closing/not honoring their printed times they relax it in some markets?

Popeyes is the worst for simply running out of food. You have to wait for the drive through and then be told they are out, then wait for support? NOPE.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> I've used it multiple times and never had any issue with the order going away. Maybe with the Chinese virus and lots of places actually closing/not honoring their printed times they relax it in some markets?
> 
> Popeyes is the worst for simply running out of food. You have to wait for the drive through and then be told they are out, then wait for support? NOPE.


Yes probably relaxed the process, I haven't delivered since March. That taking a picture bs really sucked.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Last Ant Standing said:


> I used it once and that option is gone the next day.


Waited for ten minutes for GH support to tell them Google maps pin for a Mexican restaurant outside of Chicago was 2 miles off. I don't even know if GH support have a high school diploma. No offense to those who have not completed GED.

I know I have had to take a photo for DD. $5.50 payout for my time for a closed restaurant.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TCar said:


> I do not think the restaurants have contact information for uber customers


They have it. Ive had restaurant workers ask me to call their customers and I also refuse. They always end up calling their customer themselves.

I actually had to do both one night. Restaurant was closed and called customer service. They made me take an exterior pic of the closed store then gave me two bucks for my trouble. &#129315;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Support is a risk to your sanity.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I just received this yesterday. In my market you still have to take the picture but you don't have to call support anymore. (GrubHub).

*No need to chat with Care if a restaurant is closed. *
_To let us know that a restaurant is closed, tap There's a problem > Restaurant is closed, then select a reason for why the restaurant is closed and take a photo of a sign showing the restaurant's hours or closure. The order will then be removed from your task list, so you can continue delivering._


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I just received this yesterday. In my market you still have to take the picture but you don't have to call support anymore. (GrubHub).
> 
> *No need to chat with Care if a restaurant is closed. *
> _To let us know that a restaurant is closed, tap There's a problem > Restaurant is closed, then select a reason for why the restaurant is closed and take a photo of a sign showing the restaurant's hours or closure. The order will then be removed from your task list, so you can continue delivering._


DD pays tho. GH should pay well.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> _....and take a photo of a sign showing the restaurant's hours or closure. _


What if the restaurant doesn't have posted hours on their door, the sign says that they are open, but the restaurant is closed?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> What if the restaurant doesn't have posted hours on their door, the sign says that they are open, but the restaurant is closed?


One I had to take a Picture had no sign up. But it was obvious it was dark and closed permanently.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

GH support really needs to push more options to the driver. 

For things like closed or out of food I should not have to prove anything, there is no payout for my trip. I'll accept $0 payout to simply get the task off my list so the next ping can come through.

I don't want to game the system, but no priority driver support? Me waiting 20-30 minutes is me not making money. That makes me sad.

I can deliver 2 orders in the 30 minutes they expect me to wait.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I don't know if it's a difference in markets or not. Happened to me more than once last fall and one if Feb of this year.


Must be a market thing. I had a closed restaurant yesterday, and they never asked for any pictures. Just the normal chat with Grohit.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I've never taken a photo of a closed restaurant. I will take any any all expedient measures to clear my task and get a new ping. 

Calling support and 20+ min wait is not an option.

I will call, but if I hear that long wait time prompt? Yes, the restaurant looks closed to me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I don't even know if GH support have a high school diploma.


Don't blame the call center support staffers.... the shithole countries they labor from probably doesn't have high schools yet.


----------

